# Amber Coke in 1950's?



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 20, 2019)

I was wondering whether amber Coke bottles were actually produced in the 1950's. There's a person on Ebay selling some from various years and they have not disclosed whether it's an irradiated bottle or not. Seems a little fishy to me.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm pretty certain they weren't.  I looked at the ones on Ebay and yes those hobbleskirts are irradiated for sure.  I didn't know that aqua glass went amber when it was irradiated, but evidently it does.


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 20, 2019)

CanadianBottles said:


> I'm pretty certain they weren't.  I looked at the ones on Ebay and yes those hobbleskirts are irradiated for sure.  I didn't know that aqua glass went amber when it was irradiated, but evidently it does.


Thanks for the reply. I believe it's possible but definitely takes more than sunshine to do so!


----------



## Screwtop (Apr 21, 2019)

ALL AMBER COKES THAT ARE NOT STRAIGHT SIDED, BUT ARE HOBBLE SKIRT INSTEAD, ARE IRRADIATED. NO AMBER HOBBLE SKIRT COKES HAVE EVER EXISTED. 

Sorry for my all caps rant.


----------



## hemihampton (Apr 21, 2019)

Yes, The older ones turn purple while the newer ones turn Amber, haystraw yellow if lightly irridated & amber if irridated longer. LEON


----------



## WesternPA-collector (Apr 21, 2019)

The wild, wild, west of Ebay. I feel bad for people who are buying those bottles from him, not even realizing the colors have been faked. He also does it with Nehi too! Been selling long enough to know exactly what he's doing. But I see he sells a lot of them.


----------

